# Calvin and Hobbes



## MrKowz (Feb 10, 2011)

Is it just me, or do programmers and Excelers tend to gravitate towards Calvin and Hobbes for avatars? I have noticed quite a few users on the boards here have Calvin (or some derivation of Calvin) as their avatar. I've also noticed this on other non-excel forums that have programmers, as well as allusions to Calvin and Hobbes in various webcomics (such as XKCD).

Not saying there is anything at all wrong with C&H! It has always been among my favorite comics to read! Just starting to notice some kind of correlation. 

While we're at it... if you have a favorite C&H comic, link it here!


----------



## RoryA (Feb 10, 2011)

This one.


----------



## alansidman (Feb 10, 2011)

Here are my faves


----------



## Sandeep Warrier (Feb 11, 2011)

Some more

http://www.cooperativeindividualism.org/political-economy-of-calvin-and-hobbes-1.html

http://www.gocomics.com/features/32/feature_items/541603

http://www.gocomics.com/calvinandhobbes/2009/03/10/


----------



## Domski (Feb 11, 2011)

I can honestly say I don't think I've ever read a Calvin & Hobbs cartoon. Am I missing something?

Dom


----------



## cornflakegirl (Feb 11, 2011)

You really are Domski. They're very clever and funny but sometimes they're really poignant.


----------



## SuperFerret (Feb 11, 2011)

I read a few from a massive book of them when visiting a comic book store in Holland... it was like the bible of Calvin and Hobbes 

Quite good, but not seen ANY since coming back to the UK??


----------



## Sandeep Warrier (Feb 11, 2011)

SuperFerret said:


> I read a few from a massive book of them when visiting a comic book store in Holland... it was like the bible of Calvin and Hobbes



One of my dreams is to buy the complete Calvin & Hobbes collection. I think they span around 3-4 huge books.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Feb 11, 2011)

There was a fab programme on Radio4 where Phill Jupitus started by going to interview Bill Watterson (the creator of C&H) - an interview which lasted all of 10 seconds until he admitted it was actually the producer pretending to be Bill Watterson, as he never does interviews.

They reckoned he could have made 10s of millions if he'd ever agreed to licence C&H.


----------



## RoryA (Feb 11, 2011)

There are quite a few compendiums (compendia). Scientific progress goes boink is one of my favourites.


----------



## Joe4 (Feb 11, 2011)

> Is it just me, or do programmers and Excelers tend to gravitate towards Calvin and Hobbes for avatars? I have noticed quite a few users on the boards here have Calvin (or some derivation of Calvin) as their avatar. I've also noticed this on other non-excel forums that have programmers, as well as allusions to Calvin and Hobbes in various webcomics (such as XKCD).


I have no idea what you are talking about...

My favorite quote from C&H is:
_"Sometimes I think the surest sign that intelligent life exists elsewhere in the universe is that none of it has tried to contact us."_

It was a sad day when Bill Watterson retired.


----------



## RoryA (Feb 11, 2011)

I think they should add Calvinball to the Olympics.


----------



## alansidman (Feb 11, 2011)

> It was a sad day when Bill Watterson retired.



He is sorely missed.  What a strange mind.


----------



## Cbrine (Feb 16, 2011)

He's my hero for the obvious reason.

Cal


----------



## Worf (Dec 20, 2011)

For those still looking for a special Xmas gift, here's the complete C & H for US$92...

http://astore.amazon.com/ucomicscom/detail/0740748475


----------



## alansidman (Dec 20, 2011)

And it is winter time so here are Calvin's snowmen for you.

http://www.box.com/shared/opvnmjiftm

Alan


----------



## Joe4 (Dec 21, 2011)

> And it is winter time so here are Calvin's snowmen for you.


Yes, many great classics in there!


----------



## MrKowz (Dec 21, 2011)

This was amazing - very well done recreations of the Calvin and Hobbes snowmen comics:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq8iyhMFLYE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## RonaldD (Dec 21, 2011)

I like them, but I've never use them for avatars.


----------

